# شاشات اي تي سي بضمان 3 سنوات والتوصيل مجانا والسعر مفاجأة



## اماني مصطفي (29 سبتمبر 2014)

شاشات atc أى.تى.سي
لم يتبقى منها الا مقاسين لفترة محدودة
40 بوصة بسعر 999 ريال.
48 بوصة بسعر 1850 ريال.
والتوصيل مجانا الى باب المنزل. 

=============================
الرياض - البديعة - شارع المدينة المنورة - غرب البديعة مول - بجانب مطعم عمو حمزة 
- تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233


----------

